# String-Funktionen gesucht



## Sibylle (25. Jan 2012)

Hallo,

gesucht sind zwei Funktionen ohne die die Aufgabe nicht gelöst werden kann:

a. ein String besitzt ein Leerzeichen. Wie erhält man die Position/Stelle dieses Leerzeichens im String?

b. ein String besitzt 2 Leerzeichen. Wie erhält man die Anzahl Leerzeichen, also die Zahl 2?

Dank im Voraus.

Gruß
Sibylle


----------



## AngryDeveloper (25. Jan 2012)

Methoden die String bietet, findest du in der API:
String (Java 2 Platform SE 5.0)


----------



## SlaterB (25. Jan 2012)

hier sind alle Methoden
String (Java Platform SE 6)
du kannst doch rein strukturell zumindest die genauer anschauen, die einen int zurückgeben,

wenn die Methodennamen + Beschreibungen auch weiter nichts sagen,
dann ist der nächste Tipp dass ein häufiger Begriff für Position/ Stelle "index" lautet


----------



## eRaaaa (25. Jan 2012)

String (Java Platform SE 6)
indexOf


----------

